# Inappropriate places to cube



## qinbomaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Places that you've cubed that were inappropriate or just silly

Example: Dance floor of senior prom.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 10, 2009)

Ambulance. 10 chars


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 10, 2009)

while crossing the street

another one I won't tell you (/b/ told me to do it so you can guess)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

Inside of a tornado.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

Cubing in the bathroom is not smart. If you drop the cube...


----------



## teller (Apr 10, 2009)

At a Pyraminx Supremacy Meeting.


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2009)

A cubing competition.

I was so embarrassed.

Edit:



d4m4s74 said:


> ../b/..


Rules1&2


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 10, 2009)

toast said:


> A cubing competition.
> 
> I was so embarrassed.
> 
> ...


I have broken the first and second rules of the internet. But that's OK, because the rules were made by Gaiafags.

and I think the people here who would browse would already be there and the rest is too intelligent to go there
and because of Faux news everyone knows anyway


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > A cubing competition.
> ...



True.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a scenario for ya:

So, I walked into the bathroom after going through the long line to get into the exploratorium for the SF Open, and I here a clicking sound. I looked around for a cuber that's in there, and then looked towards one of the stalls.

I think you can figure it out from there 


Edit: I just looked up the rules of the internet...double-yoo tee eff?


----------



## Asheboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Funeral?

(message too short)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

on the ceiling


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Right in front of Nakaji, whilst he's also cubing.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

during a test. marching practice w/o instruments.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

During something I shouldn't bring up here.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Right in front of Nakaji, whilst he's also cubing.



Oh dang it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 11, 2009)

church?(too short)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2009)

practicing OH while walking hand in hand with your girlfriend (i know a guy who really really did that!! no joke)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Underneath Harris' duvet, so when he comes into his room, he'll see a giant lump under his duvet and he'll hear some strange sounds from the giant lump. After that he'll lift up the duvet and jump in fright...

...or join in with you XD


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 11, 2009)

OH while lifting weights.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

doing blind while making out with your girlfriend. trust me, not the best idea


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> practicing OH while walking hand in hand with your girlfriend (i know a guy who really really did that!! no joke)



Done it. My was girl friend was a cuber, so we EACH did that XD


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 11, 2009)

in the middle of class. particularly bad if your cube is kinda loud.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh! In the middle of someone's toast to newly-weds  In the middle of a quiet or slow song and everybody else is quiet as well. I'll think of more later


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

riding a bike. driving. skating. running a 5k(i'd love to try that next year). golfing. swimming.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't believe no one said this yet-

While doing situps inside of a tuba that's parachuting into a volcano.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I can't believe no one said this yes-
> 
> While doing situps inside of a tuba that's parachuting into a volcano.



I would totally do that.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

during a chemistry experiment. tightrope walking.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> riding a bike. driving. swimming.





Done those.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 11, 2009)

while snowboarding (did it, without falling, but I looked sooooo geeky, "omg, he even cubes while boarding!")


----------



## dChan (Apr 11, 2009)

In front of someone having a seizure - believe me, it is awkward.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 11, 2009)

at a huge New Years party alongside the river in Rotterdam, in the dark. We (Arnaud, Erik, Lars and Joel) used tiny LED lights to see the stickers 

It was cold, though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> riding a bike. driving. skating. running a 5k(i'd love to try that next year). golfing. swimming.



I tried while running, it did not work (out


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> while crossing the street



done that, you have to look up a little. 
But walking on the sideway I thought was ok, but I collided with a lamp post and while I escaped bodily harm one corner of the cube was smashed (I dropped it).


----------



## Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

On the bike.
It helps you improving look-ahead a lot


----------



## dakimfo137 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cubing while practicing for my Orchestra UIL Contest? when we only had two more days to practice?


----------



## Garmon (Apr 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> riding a bike. skating. running a 5k( swimming.


Those are good, I've tried them.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2009)

Swimming and running are OK, crossing the road is fine if you memorized before you cross and watched the road and BLDed the cube.
DO NOT DRIVE AND CUBE! 
I think taking an average of 5 and running 1 mile is really fun. I've gotten a few times around 8 minutes. I want to eventually get sub-6, but I can't even run that fast yet. Probably only Tyson has achieved that. David Woner should be able to do that too.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 11, 2009)

cubing for 8 straight hours on plane to switzerland from NY. I think everyone wanted to use their plastic knives from the airline food to stab me in the heart


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

grama said:


> while teaching a class



Dan Knights


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 11, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> grama said:
> 
> 
> > while teaching a class
> ...



While Solving it in class. (if you are a student)


----------



## phil (Apr 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> DO NOT DRIVE AND CUBE!


been there ^


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2009)

phil said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > DO NOT DRIVE AND CUBE!
> ...





shelley said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I have done OH, 2H and teamBLD while driving. Its not that dangerous, you glance at the cube solve a pair, glance at the cube solve a pair etc. You just have no look ahead.
> ...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > grama said:
> ...



every schoolday  

in front of a teacher when he is taking the time is bad... 
In a sandbox is bad  been there


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 12, 2009)

teller said:


> At a Pyraminx Supremacy Meeting.



I actually LMAO'd at that one.

At a Cubers Anonymous meeting.
While saying "Grace" at a table.
While singing the national anthem.
Doing double OH solves during your English final in your 4th year university.
Doing double OH BLD solves while driving.

Doing OH BLD while driving.


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 12, 2009)

In math class after completing home work(everyone else was still working). I did that and my teacher yelled "Put that away!" I haven't done it in his class since. Good teacher though.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 12, 2009)

around 3-d-Quadrilateral phobes


----------



## jcuber (Apr 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



I solve in class every day. I just have to make sure of which teachers I cube near. Some care, some don't.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 23, 2009)

at the dentist. i did that while i was on laughing gas and the dentist said " holy crap! you can even solve it while drugged up?"


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

while eating popcorn upside down on a piano


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 23, 2009)

I kept solving it while I was getting my wisdom teeth taken out.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 23, 2009)

While ice skating inside of a green balloon


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 23, 2009)

Fighting a paaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuunda.


----------



## felix (Apr 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> church?


I cube at church, just not during church service.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 23, 2009)

while getting laid.


am i kidding? [definatly]


----------



## holypasta (Apr 23, 2009)

hm. i recently discovered that cubing at a funeral is not appreciated.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 23, 2009)

holypasta said:


> hm. i recently discovered that cubing at a funeral is not appreciated.



Yea, well... neither is cubing in a washing machine while yodeling... go figure.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> church?



Well, the MN Open's going to be awkward then....


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 23, 2009)

Next to the dog.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 23, 2009)

while having sex (jks)


----------

